# Switching Jobs to Free Zone



## DubaiEngineer (Feb 15, 2012)

I am working in a private company in the UAE for the past 5 months in Abu Dhabi. Recently I received a job offer from a multinational company in the Jebel Ali free Zone Dubai.

I am a Mechanical Engineer, with the visa of an "Assistant Engineer".
My contract with my current company is unlimited, will I be imposed with a 6 month ban if I decide to switch jobs and cancel my current visa?

In the case I get a ban, Am I allowed to work in the free zones? 

Is the ban imposed by the Ministry of Labour or the Immigration Department?


----------



## jijo (Oct 2, 2012)

no ban


----------

